# POLL: Whats your favorite duck?



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok guys let's hear your thoughts!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I am all about the geese light or dark, but your top three listed ducks are my favorite three. As far as favorite ducks Wigeon might take number one with Mallard as a close second.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha...looks like someone is a lil BIAS to the puddlers... :|


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Another vote for honkers but I won't pass on a good wigeon shoot.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What Mickey Mouse thread. My favorite duck is Donald. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Fatty fat greenheads!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with Al. Donald. That just quacks me up. I know. I know. Kind of a fowl joke. Don't get yur feathers ruffled. -/|\- 

I've carefully and deliberately avoided duck hunting much the same way I've avoided archery. I read in the good book that man cannot serve two masters, and I committed most of my outdoor soul (and finances) to one gadget-rich hobby, and that is fly fishing. Being a predominantly monogomous type, I'll leave the marsh to the rest of you who enjoy it so!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I prefer Daffy over Donald, at least Daffy speaks well enough to be understood. -Ov-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What Mickey Mouse thread. My favorite duck is Donald. :roll: :mrgreen:


Yeah, I'm sorry too. I couldn't resist. Just cuttin loose tonight. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a wild man Al. -()/>- 
You ARE the dancin' devil nanner!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

well,

my favorite is a ringneck, followed by a nice bluebill. cans are on top as well. as for puddlers, nothing like harvesting that bull sprig! full plumed bull sprig!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I shot my first goose, and it was love at first sight! So geese all they way for me.

As for ducks, I'm torn between the mighty pinner and the saucy redhead.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer the one that is on my plate, but since you didn't list that, and since you asked for which duck, I gotta say mallards, pinnies next.

If you wanted to include geese, then maybe the question should have been: which water fowl do you like the best. :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

widgeons,, hands down!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I could shoot Gadwalls all day. They're not loud and flashy like Mallards, Pintails, or Wigeon but their muted beauty and intricate feather detail makes them, in my mind, better looking than all the rest. They're not bad on a plate either.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a mallard man, but I will point my stick at a drake wigeon, a pin, a gad, or teal back pedaling in my decoys without hesitation. They are all beautiful ducks.

I couldn't care less about shooting divers. So I don't hunt many places that divers live. The reason I hunt ducks is to work them into the spread with my call. That is what does it for me. Divers aren't much good for that. I don't care all that much about the shooting. I am not much of a trigger puller. If I was I would certainly prefer divers they are tough to hit at mock 10. I used to shoot lots of divers when I was younger, and more of a duck killer.
If I never have to clean another Goldeneye it will be to soon.

Good luck on what ever does it for you.

Bret


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Harlequins, Scoters and FulvousTree Ducks...........


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

No doubt the Bull Sprig! I'm a sucker for puddlers. But I'm heading North West this January for a chance at the Beautiful Drake Harliquin! So he might top the list.........Naw. The Pintail is still #1 in my book.

SD


----------



## tanman (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the Redheads!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant beat a good drake sprig. They get my vote. Widgeon would be a close second..


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

BULL SPRIG!!!!!!!!!!!

Then the Ringneck,and Bull Can for sure!!!!!!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

How did Shoveler not make the top of the list??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

my favorite is the one whose wings whistle the loudest. and the smallest duck. and the ones that have black on them. and the ones that have white on them. and the ones who PUFF. i would have to say divers, but im not that picky. they band more mallards


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Teal for me.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I voted for the mallard only because you can't get a full limit of pintails. I enjoy working them into the dekes. The family won't eat any ducks, so I am pretty much left with a dinner for one when I take anything home. Most of the time, they get "stored" in my buddy's freezer.

The teal are fun to shoot because they fly all over the place and fly close together. They are the only ones I have ever pulled a triple on with a singleshot. They come in low and fast (at least they appear to be real fast) and like to land in the dekes before they are spotted.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have killed many full limits of pintails... :wink:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

True, but unfortunately that limit is limited to only one bird. If I were only going after pinnies, it would be all over with pretty quickly. More shooting and more birds with the mallards. Although, honestly, one single bull sprig on your dinner table tastes a lot better than a whole flock of mallards still flying.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wood ducks 
wigeons 
pintail 
mallards 
gad walls 
teal 
spoonies 
golden eyes 

But If geese where coming let the ducks fly ina nd land intell the geese get shot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i voted other but on the plate would have to be the little ol' GWT, on the wall would be (in our corner of the world) a Hooded Merganzer.


----------

